# GTAA Meet and Greet 1st annual?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Let's Do it!

Rather than say we should get together and meet, Perhaps we need to get off our laurals and actually work on a meeting somewhere this summer.

We need ideas, I would prefer it to be somewhere along or near the GO transit as that would be my method of travel.

it has been mentioned before, and I will bring it up again.

We could do a fish/plant/equipment swap sale or auction. Perhaps go to lunch somewhere.

I was thinking we could do this in June or July. Likely on a weekend.

Who's all interested in a meet and greet.

*VOTE TODAY FOR WHAT WEEKENDS YOU COULD MAKE IT* http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7765


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Weekends are very busy for me but with advanced notice I should be able to arrange something.

I'm in !!!  

As for ideas on where to meet... I'm not very familiar with downtown. I know how to get to Sick Kids, Rogers Center and ACC. Oh and I'm sure I could find the CN Tower by looking up


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If we figured out a date, I'd be more than happy to arrange for a place to meet.

We cold do it downtown, or uptown closer to the 401.

Either way, count me in


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I like going to the brickworks a lot.... http://www.evergreen.ca/rethinkspace/

I could maybe look into renting an area... There is also a famers market in the summer on the weekends.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm into it. We should certainly include the swap/auction.. What kind of space do you think would be good? an establishment or something more public/private?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I sent a message to the brickworks regarding a room for rent. However as I updated myself they seem to be doing work this year so I dont know.

There are libraries we could always try out. I know the one near birchmount and danforth. (warden station is only a 20 min walk or buss ride away) It does have rooms we could rent.

http://www.torontopubliclibrary.ca/hou_az_acd.jsp#meeting


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

If there is rental involved then we would need to have a small "entry fee" each to get in.

Perhaps somewhere in or around the CNT area. There is Harbourfront as well.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Towntown area.. I would have no idea.

The way libraries work is its cheaper if your group is non-profit. So I dont how to work out fee's without making it more $$$


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Work out the fees, and what excess remains, we donate to a charity related to aquaria... that would be non profit. Like the zoo or something.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

that's exactly how to make it non-profit. And... i'm in. I would like to meet other aquarisists!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I can look into a few places around here, or farther uptown somewhere TTC accessible.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well if its in the summer time ...BBQ ?
I dont go anywhere without my daughter so .... im in if she is in  
maybe she could teach you saltys a thing or 2  
She is just as much into the fish capades with me !


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Great idea Blossom!

Maybe a member could donate their house for a day  Or we could have it at a park if the weather is nice


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That was what I was thinking... anyone got a backyard that can take toronto?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

There are tons parks and rec places around the city , then theres ashbridges bay and the beaches with lots bbq area .
we can all pitch in something food wise or pay a fee let you do the shopping lmao I hate shopping .
If you drink no driving tho ...maybe have a few designated drivers  
we could play badminton , volly ball all sorts stuff ...


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

hmm, I'll have to talk with my girlfriend about it but perhaps we could do this at my house, its open concept on the main floor so it can handle people, and yes i have a BBQ and a backyard. I'm right off the DVP just east of the core, Queen/Broadview. Easy to get to driving/transit. But like I said I'll have to talk to the other half, she's into the aquarium but also thinks I'm crazy sometimes 

The other potential option is my art studio, in the same area..its a large space too, its just that I dont have that many chairs 

How many people do you thinks would be into this? 12+? 20+?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A million!

I'd think 20 would be a good number to expect.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Count me in. Also I might be able to help once we get closer to an estimated date and headcount etc.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i'm in for sure. downtown easiest for me but with a bit of notice i'd make it just about anywhere


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is an idea... how about a Potluck lunch or something? I make a wicked meatball.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

That sound good .... but some of us Hate cooking ROLMAO !
(I would buy something lol)


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

it's poll time!

sunstar, i leave this on your capable shoulders (having moved the pigeon off your shoulder before laying the burden there, of course)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I really like the idea of having it at redclove's.... :3 

I can do running around for food and things like that.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd like to go, and I could bring something if it is potluck after all. But wherever we meet up, it has to be in a pet-free and non-smoking environment (aside from fish, of course!)


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

shite, guess that rules out my favourite restraunt _Larry's Cigar Shop, Eatery and Poodle Emporium_.

i agree, though. my algeries SUCK.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

You can count me in, I think it would be fun to meet other aquarists. That last Saturday in June is out for me though, I'll be fishing that weekend


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd vote for a non-long weekend weekend. More likely that more of us will be doing nothing besides WCs and fiddling around with scapes and such 

lol, allergies. I'm allergic to everything and anything. Except my fish, of course.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

So we want a poll eh? 

What are the ideas?

Library
Park with BBQ facilities
Someone's house... redcloves?
Pot luck at someone's house?


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

i'm up for wherever, be nice to meet more of ya's. you'll all get to see why i hate the city so much lol

auction/swap would be cool, but tough with anything alive!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I could ask about how much it would cost to rent the party room at our place. Nice two level party room, and I'm sure we could set up some heaters, powerheads and little viewing tanks too 
And there would be parking available too


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

HEY ........poodles are nonalergenic.......




twoheadedfish said:


> shite, guess that rules out my favourite restraunt _Larry's Cigar Shop, Eatery and Poodle Emporium_.
> 
> i agree, though. my algeries SUCK.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

haha, always the usual suspects up and on gta forum...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not to worry I wont bring my poodles !!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

People own poodles? I thought they were just mythical beasts from another time...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am up and sitting with tea bags on my eye since I got in infected lash folicle


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm down


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

wtf...brian?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah? Unless I'm not wanted...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just haven't seen you for awhile, not that you are unwanted!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hah, real life beckoned but I am back.

Hopefully I can be persueded to take the SW plunge.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you can be convinced. See blossom. She convinced me.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im afraid I am getting into sooo much trouble converting sooo many people !
I dont know what the big deal is to me Salt Water is way easier then freshwater ...........Im still stummped on freshwater and still trying to learn after 9 months I think im finally getting it!!!!
And care is way easier in SW ........

Really FW may be cheaper but its WAY HARDER!!!!
everyone should have saltwater 

but FW is more forgiving


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

If I'm going to run a 10-20gal, is it necessary to have an RO/DI unit?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

most will say yes lol 
I have never used RO/DI water ...
The only time I had an algae problem is when I baught coral with red slime algae ... so I would suggest you invest in a small holding tank as well !
any 5 gl should do 
no rock no sand HOB


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Is it necessary to have a refugium or can I just convert a 10 or 20gal into a SW with existing equipment like AC HOB's and powerheads?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I talked to my partner and she's up for having it at our place if thats how we want to do it..We do have a cat but I can tuck him away if need be for the meet and we will open up to the backyard to keep it extra airy.. Lots of seating lots of space. BBQing is an option.

We don't really have to decide now, but the offer is there. It would be nice to put the 'fee' into some good food (or a raffle?) instead of renting, but whatever the group thinks best. I think early June is a good idea..


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh .... I have something I can provide for raffle I shall give it to cid when she comes , you never know how many other free things hubby will get from work b4 the meet that we never use  it isnt fish related lol 
Great idea


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Why the heck has it taken me so long to notice this thread? Oh, ya. I forgot, this happens a lot to old people....

Sounds great to me. Earlier in June works best for me as we don't start going up to the cottage on weekends till later in June.

As for food, pot luck sounds ok but you may just want to have everybody that's coming kick in some money and either order pizza and drinks or some such thing. That way you don't have to prepare too much and the cleanup is way easier. It's also easier for the non-cooks, that's c-o-o-k-s NOT k-o-o-k-s. Oh wait, it applies to both.

Brian: Do you needs an RO filter? I bought one last summer and barely used it. Interested?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I like that idea Cory 

And I think if anyone wants to bring anything they definately can. If thats okay with Redclove?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think if redclove wishes to host, this is a great idea.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, sounds good. We'd be glad to have everyone. Are we thinking early June then? Or May sometime to avoid summer getaway conflicts?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

What is this I hear about free beer? I'm there.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I would say May is better than June but maybe that's just for me. Free beer? I'm there even if the beer has to be paid for.

@Cory: I do indeed need an RO unit, I guess we can speak through PM? No need to clutter the thread


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Chris S said:


> What is this I hear about free beer? I'm there.


I thought this was an aquarium enthusiasts get together, not a Linux group meeting. I'm in either way.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Brian said:


> I would say May is better than June but maybe that's just for me. Free beer? I'm there even if the beer has to be paid for.
> 
> @Cory: I do indeed need an RO unit, I guess we can speak through PM? No need to clutter the thread


May is ok by me except for the weekend of the weekend of the 9th; the baby of the family is getting married that weekend. The weekend after that (16th) is great. Is Victoria Day the weekend after that or does it fall on the 30th?

I'm assuming that this will be an afternoon affair. That's ok outside in May (unless it rains) but the evenings can still be a bit cool.

But if it's indoors then it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Cory_Dad said:


> I thought this was an aquarium enthusiasts get together, not a Linux group meeting. I'm in either way.


Either way we are in the drink.

An afternoon at the end of may sound do-able. My convention is in April.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm moving June 1st other than that and the weekend of the 27th and 28th I'll be catching fish (I hope lol)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So is the May 30/31 weekend looking good?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Either way we are in the drink.
> 
> An afternoon at the end of may sound do-able. My convention is in April.


Oooh convention. Me too. Conference in New Orleans  Imma eat me some crawdaddys!


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> So is the May 30/31 weekend looking good?


that's actually the weekend that I move, the 1st is a monday


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

_Green_ said:


> that's actually the weekend that I move, the 1st is a monday


June 6/7th weekend?


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> June 6/7th weekend?


that would be better for me, hope that's a good date for others too as I'd love to take part.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Unfortunately, I will be in Florida for a good part of June weddings, communions the like. 

Hopefully I'll be able to make it, I need some cory advice from Frank!I just picked up some hastatus and I absolutely love them!


----------



## tendril (Oct 19, 2006)

I would 100% be in for this, especially if it's in my hood (Riverdale). I _might_ be out of the country at the end of May/beginning of June tho.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

May 9 or 10 is OUT.

May 16 or 17 is ok.

May 23 or 24 is OUT.

May 30 or 31 is doable but I have to leave no later than 18:00 on the 30th as the wife is putting on a conference with a fund raising comedy night with Rick Green and Pat McKenna so I don't want to miss that.

June 6 or 7 is ok but I'd prefer 13 or 14.

June 20 is OUT.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I think it's obvious that the date chosen isn't going to suit everyone. Hopefully it is a good enough time that we can do it again shortly after to make up for those who can't make it this time around.

That being said, if it is in fact going to be at my place, which I think is a good idea, then it cannot be the June 6/7 weekend, as I am away for an art show. Any later and we start to get into summer getaway season so I think it should be either shortly before or after that weekend, like one of the two surrounding weekends.

This is still 2.5ish months away. What might be best is to look at it a little closer over the next few weeks, come up with 2 or 3 of the best options and then start a poll to make sure the optimal choice is made. sound democratic enough?


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Unfortunately, I will be in Florida for a good part of June weddings, communions the like.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to make it, I need some cory advice from Frank!I just picked up some hastatus and I absolutely love them!


Hi Katalyst.

C. hastatus are really cute especially in groups of 10 or more. I saw a YouTube video and the guy must have had over 20 of them in a lightly planted tank.

I haven't had the pleasure of keeping them so I'm not sure how much help I'd be.

Oh, my C. napoensis laid eggs again but THIS time I managed to harvest them and place them into a Tupperware container before the piggies ate them all. Spent a couple of hours doing it too. Every time I thought I had them all I'd find a few more a while later. It's taking them a long time to hatch (eggs laid last Saturday) and just tonight I saw a wriggler. The water isn't heated so that slow down the development. In a heated container (~75F) they hatch in ~48 hours.

On a sadder note, I'm now left with a single C. atropersonatus, again. I don't know if it's the tank or just that species. The others I bought at the same time C. reticulatus and C74 (?) seem to be just fine. I may just transfer them all to my 60 gal and either shut down the 25 or repurpose it. <grrr> and I so love the atro's.

Opps. I guess I should have posted this as a PM.

Sorry thread.

Err, how about a day in April (does that redeem me)?


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

redclove said:


> I think it's obvious that the date chosen isn't going to suit everyone. Hopefully it is a good enough time that we can do it again shortly after to make up for those who can't make it this time around.
> 
> That being said, if it is in fact going to be at my place, which I think is a good idea, then it cannot be the June 6/7 weekend, as I am away for an art show. Any later and we start to get into summer getaway season so I think it should be either shortly before or after that weekend, like one of the two surrounding weekends.
> 
> This is still 2.5ish months away. What might be best is to look at it a little closer over the next few weeks, come up with 2 or 3 of the best options and then start a poll to make sure the optimal choice is made. sound democratic enough?


Um, do you HAVE to be there?

Just asking...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

If it is in april, April 25th weekend is out as I am going to TFcon. Wild horses won't stop me from going to that convention! 

I was thinking of a poll.

Could a mod sticky tihs thread somewhere?


----------



## Reign (May 22, 2008)

I will be glad to come meet other members.

Count me in


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I posted up the poll

Please select ALL weekends you can make it.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe I'm stupid (ok, forget the maybe) but where is this mythical poll?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Cory_Dad said:


> Maybe I'm stupid (ok, forget the maybe) but where is this mythical poll?


under gen. freshwater discussion.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Not very bright...

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7765

There is the poll


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Got it, ty.

Told you I was stupid.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Not you not being very bright.. ME! I wasnt' thinking and I was going to, but forgot to put it in. 

I meant no insult. Sorry...  I am having a not very bring week


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL!!!
These 5-6 posts above this one are hilarious!!!


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

breeze905 said:


> LOL!!!
> These 5-6 posts above this one are hilarious!!!


We GTA Forum members strive to do our best to keep everyone entertained.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That is for sure...


----------



## Nagimao (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey,

I would be interested in coming. Hopefully assuming the noobs of the forum are invited 

I work at a pizza place. So I could talk with the boss about a group discount (10-15% off) if we order enough.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Haven't posted in the thread until now (I don't remember doing so anyways lol) because nothing seemed concrete yet but since it seems to be gaining steam I would definitely enjoy a meeting. Been too long since I've done anything of the sort.. the last time was at some point last winter in London with the LAS. Is there a venue folks have in mind? I can make it most of the weekends in the poll as long as it's decided in advance, my weekends usually fill up by thursday of that week between work and socializing. I've met a few folks from GTAA but would love to meet more!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

We must do this again sometime Soon....this was all levels of great!


----------

